# استفسار بشبكة الغازات الطبية



## ashraf montasser (21 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة ممكن حد يشرحلي ازاي أعمل sizing لمواسير شبكة الغازات الطبية من كود ال HTM 02 _ 01 بالتفصيل ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashraf montasser (22 نوفمبر 2014)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashraf montasser (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش حد عارف يجاوبني ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اعتقد يا هندسة ان كود htm مجهول لغالبية اعضاء المنتدى ، ممكن تستخدم اكواد اخرى مرفوعة على المنتدى خاصة بالغازات الطبية


----------

